# ModMii 7.0.0 Released!



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 31, 2012)

*ModMii for Windows*
*Version 7.0.0 Released!*
*by XFlak*




Download ModMii Installer Here

Download Spanish ModMii Installer Here
Spanish version not updated yet, still at v6.0.6

Download Italian ModMii Installer Here
Italian version not updated yet, still at v4.8.2

Download French ModMii Installer Here
French version not updated yet, still at v4.6.1

Download Dutch ModMii Installer Here
Dutch version not updated yet, still at v4.6.1

*See first post for more info.*
7.0.0 Changelog​

The ModMii user interface was totally rewritten in this update and now not only works on Windows but also on Macs and Linux. Note that when ModMii is being run on a Mac or linux System Menu themes are not supported. Big thanks goes out to DeadlyFoez who played a major role in this update.
Chuck Norris doesn't use ModMii, ModMii uses Chuck Norris.
Other minor changes and bugfixes.


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice, I'll run it thru the ringer.


I tried to update from 6.0.7 to 7.0.0, it goes thru the motions of updating, stuffs is downloaded, but when I restart modmii, it's still at 6.0.7, hmm


----------



## frogboy (Mar 31, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Chuck Norris doesn't use ModMii, ModMii uses Chuck Norris.



Everywhere besides Soviet Russia.
Seriously though, I'll give it a try.


----------



## loco365 (Mar 31, 2012)

Gonna update soon. I'm assuming the supporter easter egg is still in there. Still need to donate. Gaaaah


----------



## Wiip™ (Mar 31, 2012)

Why didn't @XFlak post this? (I've got no problems or whatever, just a question)
and I can't update it, the installer loops to the point where I have to fill in "I agree". (With both the skinned version and the normal)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 31, 2012)

Wiip™ said:


> Why didn't @XFlak post this?


Because today is a special day full of love.


----------



## Wiip™ (Mar 31, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Wiip™ said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't @XFlak post this?
> ...


Oh, that explains it.


----------



## XFlak (Mar 31, 2012)

WiiBricker said:


> Wiip™ said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't @XFlak post this?
> ...


Well, I was busy earlier this morning with the wife *giggidy giggidy* , but now I'm just busy studying 

And btw, I almost never post updates in the user submitted news section but instead only in the ModMii thread (Wii Hacking section)


----------



## SickPuppy (Mar 31, 2012)

Wiip™ said:


> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> > Wiip™ said:
> ...



First, Google Earth for the NES, and now an update for ModMii, it is a special day.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 31, 2012)

SickPuppy said:


> I tried to update from 6.0.7 to 7.0.0, it goes thru the motions of updating, stuffs is downloaded, but when I restart modmii, it's still at 6.0.7, hmm


We are aware of the problem and I'm trying to figure something out while xflak is busy, but I kinda really need him on this because he took care of the update and installer code.

The great thing is that it's been downloaded over 400 times and only a few people are reporting the bug.


----------



## VashTS (Mar 31, 2012)

so the biggest update yet? is that meant to be silly? its great and all to see updates, but i got nothing but a continuous update loop.

anyway nice work guys. i love the simplicity of modmii


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 31, 2012)

Everything was rewritten in QT so it could be compiled for other platforms, which indeed is the biggest update, but not when the update is failing.

Our plan was to squash spayrosam's app and keep the user base for modmii high by having it work on other OS's, which so far no other app does.


----------



## Yuan (Mar 31, 2012)

I think it was hosted the wrong version. Both update and direct download from googlecode shows as 6.0.7 and asks for update.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 31, 2012)

Yuan said:


> I think it was hosted the wrong version. Both update and direct download from googlecode shows as 6.0.7 and asks for update.


That was something I just did to make sure it is in fact completing the download. I can't figure out if the bug is in the installer/update or if the .zip was corrupt.


----------



## Jax (Mar 31, 2012)

Dammit I just remebered the date >_


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 31, 2012)

Jax said:


> Dammit I just remebered the date >_<


What, is it Earth Day or something?


----------



## Yuan (Mar 31, 2012)

Jax said:


> Dammit I just remebered the date >_<



Too early for april fools.


----------



## Jax (Mar 31, 2012)

Yuan said:


> Jax said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit I just remebered the date &gt;_&lt;
> ...



Tell that to Google.


----------



## Anon10W1z (Mar 31, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Everything was rewritten in QT so it could be compiled for other platforms, which indeed is the biggest update, but not when the update is failing.
> 
> Our plan was to squash spayrosam's app and keep the user base for modmii high by having it work on other OS's, which so far no other app does.


a) @spayrosam just got pwned
b) by @[member='DeadlyFoez']!!!


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry, I don't bother april fools jokes. They are always so obvious anyways.

I'm trying my best to do what I can to fix this, but there is only so much I can do. I really need XFlak to help me out on this because he knows his own code, but he's busy studying for his big exam.


----------



## Yuan (Mar 31, 2012)

Jax said:


> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> > Jax said:
> ...



Google map 8 bits is epic. Nice ad =D


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 31, 2012)

I wanted to test ModMii 7.0.0 on my new Mac but I can't find the Mac version  Mac is no friend with exe.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, hold up. Apparently we had more than just one screw up here. I never got the other pages to go live like I should have.
Failure after failure after failure.

I hope to have this all sorted by tonight, but no promises. Sorry.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 1, 2012)

XFlak said:


> Well, I was busy earlier this morning with the wife *giggidy giggidy*



You manly man! 

I have to say that ModMii and another app regarding Wii backups are one of the only reasons why I still keep a Windows partition up and running. If this is indeed true, I'll possibly be able to make it to only 1 program and possibly just run it through Parallels or VMWare.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 1, 2012)

I just got off the phone with XFlak. We have figured out the issue. There will be a fix being released shortly.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Apr 1, 2012)

hope it's not an april fools joke.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 1, 2012)

XFlak said:


> *ModMii for Windows*
> *Version 7.0.1 Released!*
> *by XFlak*
> 
> ...


And to add in to that, dont send me PM's about any issues. The will go ignored.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 1, 2012)

For anyone still having issues, download the file from the direct link http://modmii.zzl.org/ModMii7.0.1.zip and put it in the ModMii/Support folder. Try running the update again. Profit!!


----------



## loco365 (Apr 1, 2012)

DeadlyFoez said:


> For anyone still having issues, download the file from the direct link http://modmii.zzl.org/ModMii7.0.1.zip and put it in the ModMii/Support folder. Try running the update again. Profit!!


I'll let you know if it backfires. :3

Edit: I c wat u did thar.


----------



## h8uthemost (Apr 1, 2012)

This is actually very awesome since I'm a Linux user. Of course I don't need my Wii modded right now, but it's nice to know that if I ever have to do it again(or someone elses) this program is available for my OS.

This is much appreciated, XFlak.


----------



## luney (Apr 1, 2012)

It's asking for a password for the zip lol.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, the zip file is password protected. Only the installer/updater can open it. Thats why you need to place it in the support fold and run the installer/updater again.

If you're one of the few still having issues then join us in the IRC channel.
Go here, and click "I Agree". http://modmii.zzl.org/support.html


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 1, 2012)

Working great now, this is an awesome update!


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Apr 1, 2012)

after what happened with black 2 is this also fake or real?


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 2, 2012)

I like how you beat Team Fortress 2's linux update to the punch.


----------



## Squirps (Apr 2, 2012)

Well this is definitely a good thing for Mac and Linux users. .D.


----------



## cojiro (Apr 2, 2012)

so, how does this work on linux?

I'm assuming that you will eventually have a version available, but just not right now?

Any particular hang ups that you've got now I'd be willing to help test or develop.


----------



## XFlak (Apr 2, 2012)

Happy April Fools' Day

From Team Your Mom!







Many of you have just been the victims of a harmless ModMii April Fools' prank, codenamed "The Never Ending Update".



Spoiler: Joke even made it to gbatemp's Front Page News










ModMii v7.0.0 and v7.0.1 are a hoax, they do not exist and anything you've read about ModMii in the v7.0.0 and v7.0.1 changelogs are not true. The latest version of ModMii currently is still v6.0.7.



Spoiler: April Fools' ModMii Changelogs




7.0.1 Changelog:

Corrected an issue that some users were having when updating to ModMii v7.0.0.

Hey Vegeta, what does the internet say about ModMii's download count?

Other minor changes and bugfixes.


7.0.0 Changelog:

The ModMii user interface was totally rewritten in this update and now not only works on Windows but also on Macs and Linux. Note that when ModMii is being run on a Mac or linux System Menu themes are not supported. Big thanks goes out to DeadlyFoez who played a major role in this update.

Chuck Norris doesn't use ModMii, ModMii uses Chuck Norris.

Other minor changes and bugfixes.




This joke was very elaborate, and I'll expand on all the juicy and funny details...

I first took ModMii6.0.7.zip, and simply renamed it ModMii7.0.0.zip. So ModMii would try to update to v7.0.0, but in actuality it was installing v6.0.7, and users would be prompted to update to v7.0.0 again and again and again. This was totally harmless as users could still use ModMii v6.0.7 like normal by either declining the update or disabling update checks.

Here's a youtube video one ModMii user sent me via email to report the update "bug".​And here's another video someone else recording to demonstrate the "bug".

Then to keep things fresh, we did the same thing but with v7.0.1 and also uploaded a text file to the google code page with this path "http://modmii.zzl.org/ModMii7.0.1.zip". If you followed this path, it would download a password protected zip file that DeadlyFoez mentions here:


DeadlyFoez said:


> Ok folks. After screwing around all day and finding a few more issues with the installer, we'll just tell the manual install instructions.
> 
> 1. Download http://modmii.zzl.org/ModMii7.0.1.zip
> 2. Extract the .zip file using the password of "977a29e342102ffda821f68089", without the quotes. You will get update.bin from the zip file.
> ...



In the ModMii IRC Channel, DeadlyFoez had people open update.bin in a hex editor and at that point most people noticed "PNG" in the header... this is because that file is an image, in fact, it's this image!

Spoiler: Update.png










If you were then to visit http://modmii.zzl.org/changelog.html, and scroll ALL the way to the bottom you would have seen this spoiler

Once someone figured out it was an April Fools' Joke, we got them to publicly report they got it working and fool others to jump through the same hoops and so on and so on.

After all is said and done, ModMii v7.0.0 and v7.0.1 (really v6.0.7 in disguise) were downloaded over 5,500 times!

Thanks everyone for being such good sports about this harmless April Fools' joke!

PS. JoostinOnline's reaction was the best


Spoiler: ModMii IRC Channel on the Abjects server




 Can you guys try renaming it to what the header says and tell me if it works then?
 so make it a picture? lol
 LOL!
 it's you!
 idk what to think
 lol
 Hold on a sec while I take a screenshot
 wolf, did you try it yet?
 april fools bitches
 LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!
 LOL
 the only truthful thing about this is that I really am busy studying, lol
 You guys are sworn to secrecy
* XFlak, I'm going to rip your fucking head off*
 lol
 you assholes
 LOL
 were you messing with us this whole time?
 this was all fake the whole time
 no,
 joostin. Ok, the real update I just posted it in the thread
 ok so will the update work now?
* @[member='JoostinOnline'] doesn't even care anymore
 LMFGDWHAO!!!!!!!!!!
 you should be proud
 nobody has EVER gotten my on April Fool's Day
 update dont work lol
 every
 ever
 this is my day bitch!
 i should have known something when u said rename to a pic
 Yeah, there is absolutely no update
 fucker 
 LOL
 april fool's joke codename: the never ending update
 we've been planning this for well over a week now
 ok so then the update that is planned is not ready yet?
 now u guys can help us convince others that it's real
 it does kind of suck to have my record broken
 http://modmii.zzl.org/changelog.html Go all the way to the bottom and open the spoiler
 lol
 wolf. there is nothing that xflak and I have been working on besides this prank
 oh u fuckers lol
 sorry man.
 yup, all that best buy beta testing was a load of crap
 lol
 I had to do it
 so no running on linux and shit
 theres VM ware and shit
 not unless using vmware or w/e
 XFlak, I haven't dropped an f-bomb in like 3 years
 and you got it


----------

